# Looking up



## kalgra (Nov 16, 2017)

Looking up by Kristian Algra, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Nov 17, 2017)

That background even makes that little fellow cute! Super sharp image.


----------



## Overread (Nov 17, 2017)

Great and very cute shot of a jumping spider!


----------



## kalgra (Nov 18, 2017)

This was another from this series that I liked.




Little Miss Muffet by Kristian Algra, on Flickr


----------



## smoke665 (Nov 18, 2017)

Any third party photos of you when that thing jumped on you???? LOL

They really are interesting up close and personal. I think I like the 2nd one best.


----------



## kalgra (Nov 18, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> Any third party photos of you when that thing jumped on you???? LOL
> 
> They really are interesting up close and personal. I think I like the 2nd one best.



Haha! Thanks. 

No jumpers dont bother me at all and this little guy jumped onto my lens more than once. Other spiders I cant say the same for. Some really freak me out but never these guys. They are kind cute in a way. Very inquisitive little guys. They almost seem to have personality, I'm not sure I could say that about any other type of spider I have encountered.


----------



## Overread (Nov 18, 2017)

I think one difference between jumping spiders and a lot of other insects is that they very apparently "see" more readily and react as well. So they tend to appear to hold more personality  in a way we can more readily interpret. They've also got that "huge eyes" thing going on that helps improve their cute factor*. 



*Interestingly for humans most "cute" things tend to equate toward more childlike physical properties. Big heads compared to body size; large eyes; etc... That's why you see many "designer cute" dogs which essentially look like oversized puppies


----------



## kalgra (Nov 18, 2017)

Overread said:


> I think one difference between jumping spiders and a lot of other insects is that they very apparently "see" more readily and react as well. So they tend to appear to hold more personality  in a way we can more readily interpret. They've also got that "huge eyes" thing going on that helps improve their cute factor*.
> 
> 
> 
> *Interestingly for humans most "cute" things tend to equate toward more childlike physical properties. Big heads compared to body size; large eyes; etc... That's why you see many "designer cute" dogs which essentially look like oversized puppies




That all makes good sense to me! Hadn't ever really thought of it that way.


----------



## benhasajeep (Nov 19, 2017)

Both are very good.

Though I don't like spiders.


----------



## Steven Dillon (Nov 22, 2017)

Like both of them, but the background in the first image is really nice.


----------

